

The Rise Of Seth Godin Infographic - pkenjora
http://www.awarelabs.com/blog/the-rise-of-seth-godin-infographic/

======
Articulate
I think this is a testament to raw hard work. I can only imagine the grit and
determination he had to keep going every single day with getting little to
nothing back for so long. Great share.

------
pkenjora
The man only missed 22 days in 5 years! He worked for 15 years before that in
media and wrote 5 books before he even started blogging.

Lesson learned: Blogs don't take off on their own.

